# Burr Oak Goes unlimited



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Pilot project underway



http://ohiodnr.com/news/home_page/NewsReleases/tabid/18276/EntryID/968/Default.aspx


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Grabbing the popcorn and sitting back....


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

664 acres and unlimited.........right.
Like anyone will keep to a "no wake" limit with an engine bigger than 10hp
when they see a 10hp operating as normal. Genius.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sure there will be a couple morons that do abuse the unlimited, but I would be shocked if became much of an issue. I had been planning on making a trip to Burr Oak even before this news, but now it will make things easier for me.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

They did the same thing last year at Knox lake up by Mt. Vernon. I have never seen anyone abusing it, that doesn't mean nobody does, but I think it can be a good thing for anglers what do you guys think?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome. Not too much longer and all the state run 9.9 lakes will have the same rules. I can't wait to get my bass boat on Burr Oak and chase some trophy bass.


----------



## greenpumpkin (Jan 15, 2009)

There goes that lake. I was up on Knox Lake last fall and a guy opened up his big motor and flew down the middle of the lake.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't seen anyone myself at any of the lakes they opened abuse it. Sure there will be a few, but it won't hurt that lake or any others that open this opportunity up. It will though bring some much needed money to that area. 
Greenpumpkin, you should get a boat number and call Mike Miller, the county game warden. I know Mike really well and he will take care of the problem. Same goes for all the lakes they open. Don't complain about this, if you see a violation report it. Complaining here or any other web site doesn't do a thing to get the problem corrected.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

greenpumpkin said:


> There goes that lake. I was up on Knox Lake last fall and a guy opened up his big motor and flew down the middle of the lake.




Couldn't agree with you more, the reason Burr Oak was my fav. place to go was because of how quiet it was. It was simple to throw a yak on the water and go. Hopefully this won't ruin such a peaceful lake.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

smallieguy said:


> 664 acres and unlimited.........right.
> Like anyone will keep to a "no wake" limit with an engine bigger than 10hp
> when they see a 10hp operating as normal. Genius.


Its not genius, Just needed. The 10 HP thing is total BS. Lakes should be listed as "No Wake". Darn near any bass boat out there idling thru an area disturbs less than these 20'+ pontoon boats with their 10HP motors Rev'd thru the roof pushin 2's and 3's off their sides. 

I for one am happy that the state is waking up and realizing what steps need taken. But, like you I am concerned for the safety of others. We each have the right to turn these guys in when we see them put others in danger. That or scold them on the spot. Most guys out there seem tuff enough, but when called on an issue where they know they are in the wrong, will straighten up. I know I would.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I think everyoune should just have one little boat with a 9.9 and 25 and one big one with whatever and if you cant afford both well you get what you get dont complain about hp restrictions if you drop your load in that big bass boat and cant afford a little boat.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Awesome. Not too much longer and all the state run 9.9 lakes will have the same rules. I can't wait to get my bass boat on Burr Oak and chase some trophy bass.


Ditto, I think they all should be IDLE only lakes, as I only have one boat with a large outboard


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

emckean4 said:


> I think everyoune should just have one little boat with a 9.9 and 25 and one big one with whatever and if you cant afford both well you get what you get dont complain about hp restrictions if you drop your load in that big bass boat and cant afford a little boat.



I have a smaller boat as well with a 7.5 hp on it. I just a.) like my bigger boat better and b.) I don't think the state should discriminate use of PUBLIC water based on the type of boat you have.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I have a smaller boat as well with a 7.5 hp on it. I just a.) like my bigger boat better and b.) I don't think the state should discriminate use of PUBLIC water based on the type of boat you have.


+1
I could drag out my smaller boat if I had to, but it is just so much more comfortable to bass fish from a bass boat. My bass boat is also a lot easier to control on the trolling motor.


----------



## Minor (Dec 24, 2004)

I for one am very happy about this . . . I don't want to put money into a smaller boat and then move my gear back and forth . . . I also agree with whoever said that the pontoons put off the most wake and the non fishermen are typically the ones who don't know or abuse the rules . . . take portage lakes for instance . . . many times I have been idling through the no wake and a pontoon goes flying by wide open . . . I grew up on leesville yet to date I don't fish it because I don't have a smaller boat . . . while I could afford one . . . it isn't simply always about affording . . . if you have a second boat . . . you have to have some where to park it . . . and if you are a good law abiding citizen you have another set of trailer plates . . . maintaining a second trailer and motor is yet another hassle and more time consuming . . . I sure hope that this test proves well and that many of us can take advantage of fishing other 10hp/25hp lakes in the future . . .


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd sure like to see this happen at Piedmont and Clendening. Two great lakes to fish!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I agree. Would love to fish Piedmont and Leesville. You guys that want the lake all to yourselves need to realize no pleasure boaters are going to go to a lake with a no wake law so don't be so self serving. My 19' boat trolling around for skies isn't going to disturb you.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think maybe some guys I've seen with supercharged (9.9's?)don't want extra eyes on the water when there flying across the lake blowing by a bassboat with an idling 250 on it


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I think there is a little more to it than just the amount of waves a boat is creating. Most of the low HP lakes were restricted to keep them fisherman friendly, by not overcrowding them with boats. Hell even the way they are now it's sometimes tough to find a stretch of shoreline to fish. If they added more boats this problem would not be resolved. This would probably just increase the amount of people that post on OGF about boat fisherman casting between their lines or hitting them in the leg with jigs while fishing from shore. Also these facilities like Leesville, Piedmont and Clendening do not have adequate parking to handle a 100% increase in usage. I grew up fishing these lakes and I can assure you the fishing is just as good, if not better, at Mosquito, Berlin, West Branch, Lake Erie, Indian, Buckeye, Salt Fork, Tappan and Seneca. I know as a fisherman we always think we are missing something somewhere else, thus the constant second guessing and relocating. But honestly we can have good and bad days on just about any Ohio water. Have a great season all.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Pymatuning Lake = 15,000 acres


best they will do is 20 hp


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I call this move "about time." It never made any sense to me whatsoever why you could run a 9.9HP motor full-speed and not even idle with a larger motor. Those little 9.9's can put out a decent wake when going hard, much more wake than idling with a larger engine. This will help level the playing field for bass tourneys there. I have fished a few of them, and the guys with 9.9's had a HUGE advantage over people who had to run trolling motors only.


----------

